# First time I heard about this breed...



## retarfrenu (Jun 15, 2012)

I had no ideea what it should look/behave like. I had no idea the hungarians even had a national breed and at first I thought it's some kind of poket-dog. I was looking for a dog to fill the void left by my tomcat, which died in february, but since I'm not THAT much of a cat lover, I decided that I want to buy a dog.
I had my mind set on a Golden Retriever, but decided that it's huge hair is too much of a hustle to clean and to groom, so I wanted to see what were the other options for a retriever/pointer dog. browsing through the web, i came across the term "hungarian vizsla" and decided to take a look, having absolutely no clue what that was. the ad had this link :http://youtu.be/zEn4WXXhKmQ
it was everything I needed to know about it. two weeks later, I received Ploosch, who was 6 months old when I first saw him.
it's the best dog I've ever seen, the smartest so far (he's just 5 months old now), and couldn't be more happy with him.
I encourage anyone to have one!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Errr.. 
... the crowd on this forum are a bit elitist about their V's so I doubt if that comment will go down well!!
Now I'll be hated by EVERYONE on the forum!
But ,honestly guys. If the only v owners were people who weren't gonna have babies or a job or spend years researching the breed,or be physically fit etc....
...there would only be a handful in each country ,and we probably wouldn't have this fab forum!
I have 6 kids ,I see young women expecting babies and I think ' if only you knew what was gonna happen to your life ,your home ,even your car gets trashed'.
But surely the learning is the fun part? We can't all start Knowing it all? No matter how much research you do ,NOTHING prepares you for parenthood or a vizsla! ;D
My first one nearly killed me coz I wasn't fit enough, but the feeling of achievement when the command works ( especially in front of other dog owners) makes my heart swell with pride. ( I mean first v,not baby!)
I got my first V because I see these dogs as a living work of art.
Their cat-like agility ,the extreme affection ,the colour,the velvet head and ears,the longest tails,even the way they smell! 
So now I'm offensive and a freak for sniffing my dogs!
I just saw an opportunity to shake it all up a bit 
P.s. I've had a rubbish day,can you tell??


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> even the way they smell!
> So now I'm offensive and a freak for sniffing my dogs!


I smell mine too! And their shweatty paws! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have never been accused of being an elitist more of a country girl that likes to hunt. With that said its heart breaking for the families and the dogs they buy without doing research on the time this breed needs.
So if anyone has already purchased one I wish them all the best and hope it works out. If they haven't then researching the breed and looking at how they plan to spend the next 10-15 years of their life is a good thing to do before they run out and purchase a puppy.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I learned about Vs through a book my grandma bought me when I was 12 called "The Encyclopedia of the Dog". Really cool book; describes over 200 breeds of dogs. Anyway, the "Hungarian Vizsla" always stood out to me. We did very little research before getting our guy- basically I read up about the breed on the AKC website and this book, and called it good. Our lives definitely have changed, but I wouldn't trade it for anything. I now wonder what I would be doing with all my free time if I didn't have Gus to take for runs?

I don't think the problem with irrespsonsible people giving up dogs is special to the Vizsla - I actually think its the opposite. I am guessing the majority of people who purchase V's are dog-people. I don't know how many familes who are not committed to their dogs are willing to spend $1,000 + for a puppy? It's all the poor pit bull puppies that people buy for $200 on craigslist that makes me sad. They are the ones that overwhelmingly end up abused and in shelters. 

My only regret with my Vizsla is that I did not research individual breeders more! Wish I had been smart enough to search for a breeder that put more focus on temperment.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I knew I'd get into trouble :-X
But let's go back to the discussion re - stats on divorce and owners death??
Following an utterly heart wrenching decision, both my vizslas were 'given' to me at 8 months (coincidence). Their previous owners loved them dearly,and cared for their v 's every need. But sadly their lives changed ( my girly's previous owner had her husband walk out, so she had to start working full time ) And that has happened to me :'( . My second v came from a lovely man who was made redundant ,his new job was 50miles away,so the dog was potentially going to be alone most of the day. They loved them enough TO give them up.
And I truly believe my dogs could not be happier.
Re-homing,( and death ), is not the WORST thing.... surely 
suffering is???
Sorry, rant over. X


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No one ever said the best laid plans couldn't fall apart, but at least have a plan. I know of a vizsla that was purchased by a man that has 6 kids. Now its a big surprise to him that he doesn't have time for the dog. I don't know where he was thinking this extra time was going to come from.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I have six children,that comment is offensive.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vida said:


> I have six children,that comment is offensive.


Even though you find it offensive, he said he did not have time for the dog because of the kids.
Those are his words not mine. Back to have a plan before you buy the puppy.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

And two grandchildren.

And if you can plan 'life' please do give us the benefit of your unrivaled wisdom?

The older I get the more questions I have and Less answers I am certain of.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

retarfrenu said:


> I encourage anyone to have one!


Statements like this make me cringe... a Vizsla is by no means a suitable pet for "anyone". 



Vida said:


> Errr..
> ... the crowd on this forum are a bit elitist about their V's so I doubt if that comment will go down well!!


Now *that* I consider offensive. I'm sorry if we're bothered about a million new members coming on the forum who don't have a clue about a Vizla's needs... or if we want to cry hearing about people drowning unwanted Vizsla adults and pups in England. I won't encourage everyone to get a Vizsla and if that makes me "elitist", then so be it.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

If you don't have new forum members,you don't have a 'forum' ( look the word up), you have a private club.
Do we have lots of drowned vizslas here in England? 
I encourage vizsla ownership. I promote the breed in every way I can.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Can we try and keep this thread civil please folks, yes a forum is to discuss and debate topics, but not in a heated personal way...


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance, but are unwanted Vizslas really a big problem? I often peruse craigslist and petfinder.com to search for Vizslas in shelters or with owners wanting to get rid of them. I figure if there are any that need a home really bad, I would take them for a while. But I have NEVER seen someone trying to dump a V on craigslist in my area, and there are rarely Vizslas available in shelters. And trust me- there are hundreds of people every day looking for homes for labs, boxers, pit mixes, etc. because "they are moving" or "they don't have the time" or "they are having a baby soon". But I never see Vizslas. 

Thankfully, there are plenty of Vizsla rescue organizations that snatch up these dogs from shelters and do find them homes. I highly doubt many Vizslas that do end up in shelters end up euthanized- the same can't be said for many other breeds of dogs. 

While I don't advise everyone to get a V, I don't discourage obviously thoughtful and responsible people who are doing research. I think our time would be better off spent discouraging overall lousy dog owners from getting ANY dog they won't take care of, and from discouraging people from buying Vizslas, or any dogs, from pet stores or backyard breeders.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I see a few of them every year on the hunting forums. Last year there were low bird numbers and them along with other pointers would be for sale. Each month the price would go down on them.
Then there are the ones that were bought as pups but owners had life changes or didn't put in the time to train them.
Most owners will never put a dog they care for on craigslist.
If you see one a cheap V on craigslist there is a good chance the dog is stolen or the person is a dog flipper.

If your active in Vizsla circles the its not hard to get a V that has been returned to the breeder for any number of reasons. The cost is low to nothing.
The reason this happens is because the breeder already knows you and how you interact and take care of your dogs. It may not have even been a dog they have bred but one they have to help out a rescue. Ive never asked for a free Vizlsa but have been offered two by two diffrent breeders. I had to turn them both down because 4 dogs at my house is my limit.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

We don't see a lot of V's where I live, and unfortunately the few I have seen at the dog park, the owners have seemed to not understand their dog at all. Most of them have said the dog is overwhelming, too much energy, too much work. I only have to think that they didn't do their research before getting a V ??? I commend the many people that we've seen recently joining the forums for all the great questions they've been asking and for really putting time into deciding which breed would fit their lifestyle. I think the majority of V owners do care about their dogs - and that is why you don't see them on craigslist, but that doesn't mean that the dog is having a fulfilled, balanced life - for example, if the family doesn't have the time or energy to put towards the dogs exercise or training, the dog is locked in the backyard with pent up energy. What kind of life is that for a Vizsla? I don't believe that a Vizsla is for everyone.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

To the OP, I am glad you are having fun with Ploosh, he is a handsome dog, love the picture!  

I think with regards to what has been said, any dog owner is going to feel 'elitist' about their breed of dog. All dogs need commitment (although admittedly some are easier to train etc than others) and we all hate the idea of a dog being given up because the owners aren't prepared for it. 

When we first decided to get a dog I was keen on a golden retriever, and forums gave similar opinions re: exercise/training as here, although from puppy class the goldens there are a LOT less loopy than the h bomb! (in the end we decided on a V because my husband liked the energy and the short hair!!)

Admittedly I did feel frustrated when walking H and a couple came up to me and said ' God help you, a viszla! My son had one and it destroyed his house. You won't last long with him. ' When I found out it was only being walked every 3 days I felt like saying 'well, duh!!'


----------



## retarfrenu (Jun 15, 2012)

i had no idea my post will create such discussions, i was just presenting myself and my dog...i love him, i'm taking great care of him, and i have all the time in the world to make him be the best dog for MY needs.
because is MY dog, and i already said why. and yes, i think anyone should have a vizsla, i'm pretty sure these wonderful dogs can "teach" anyone about being a better person. but then again, people are idiots, so...

since i had mine, the only major problem i have is not being allowed with him in public transportation, or in malls or other places that people placed over parks and other green places, but that's ok, it gives me an excuse to walk some more.
i wasn't expecting people to comment or whatever, cuz i wasn't aware my post was asking for any. once again, i just wanted to say hi, never meant to stir the cool waters of vizslaforums.coml
thank you!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi retarfrenu,

Sorry about the poor welcoming! Please don't take it personal - it seemed to have just been bad timing. It's fantastic that you and your V are getting on so well and this forum is actually a wonderful place to find helpful information in caring for your Vizsla as well as a great place to meet people with Vs in your area. There had just been a lot of talk on the forum very recently about people purchasing Vs because of their looks and velcro personalities without being totally aware of their needs for physical/mental stimulation and sometimes it is a recipe for disaster. Other times it can be the best thing for the new owner - I have found that Vs have a wonderful way of exposing you to many different parts of life that you may have never explored without them!!

So welcome! Please post pictures, share stories/memories, and ask questions!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum retarfrenu. This is a great forum with folk who only have the welfare of the V as their main concern. Sometimes comments get misread or misunderstood - so take them with a pinch of salt   . We have in common this lovely breed and we all love our Vizslas.


Well said OttosMama.. and yes please post some pictures we all love those puppy pictures  .


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

There are some very opinionated people with strong-held views, but to me this is what makes this forum worth reading. I love looking at puppy pictures like everyone else (I spent quite a bit of time at work doing just that!) but the reason I come here is because there's more, including disagreement and difference of opinion. 

It would be a real shame if everyone came here to agree with what other members already agree with. Might as well have a conversation with your own reflection in a mirror. 

Having said that, I don't know and haven't seen any other vizsla in my area. I meet hundreds during the events because they drive down from all over. It would be wonderful if there were more Vizsla people here because in all honesty it feels lonely sometimes. Perhaps I just need to work on getting to know more people?

And yet, I'm one of the people who spent a loooooong time researching breeders. This forum is partly the reason I did, reading about all sorts of problems and issues. 

If I were to give anyone advice: the quality of your life with your dog is going to be directly related to the quality of the dog you get and the bond/relationship you develop with it. And the quality of the dog, meaning health, appearance and temperament, is 100% in the hands of the breeder you find. And you're looking at 13 to 15 year relationship. 

It worked for me, so far. I have a very healthy, very beautiful Vizsla that doesn't eat poop, isn't shy, isn't aggressive, isn't neurotic or hyperactive. No allergies, no picky eating. My dog is friendly, curious, outgoing and very smart. Half the time, I read people's posts and think "Oh my God, I really have nothing to contribute because I don't have any of these problems!"... 

But despite any of that, I think anyone can go out and get a Vizsla. Even from a pet store. 

I think it's not fair and not right to "hide" the Vizsla from the world and direct "unthinking" dog owners to Labs or Goldens instead. As a dog owner, I kind of resent sacrificing other dog breeds so that I feel my own breed is left untouched. And, furthermore - reading this forum for just a few days will make it clear to anyone that _the hiding approach simply hasn't worked_. Vizslas have just as many issues as other breeds already, despite being much less known. 

Anybody who gets a dog will end up with something comparable to the effort they put in, including researching a breed, breeder and raising it. It doesn't matter if it's a Vizsla or a Yorkie.

Regarding the opposite tactic, I would never criticize a Vizsla to strangers, trying to somehow "protect" it. 

First of all - who gave me the right to "protect" it? Am I some Dog Czar in the US Federal Government, who gave himself a mandate telling people how to live and what to do? It's astonishing to me how ingrained the mentality of "guiding the stupid people, for their own good" has become in this country that we often don't even give it a second thought. 

And secondly, I am just proud of my dog! I think she's special and _she has already changed my life for the better_ in so many ways. Why would I lie about it????

Anyway, that's my 2 cents. Thanks for reading.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Met my first V 50yrs ago when hunting in Montana with my grandfathers 2 English pointers - hunted with the V owner the next 4 days and he became a life long friend & the V became the love of my life - 2yrs latter on another trip 2 Montana a got the gift of a lifetime - a 10wk old V male to take home with me - over the years the next 2 V's were gifts from his Hungarian expatriates in Texas and Montana - PIKE is my first breeder bought pup and I did do a lot of research finding a great breeder and it paid off - for me the forum is fun - a great research tool - a group of people that want to protect the breed and their V - opinions are just that - nothing more & nothing less !


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

REM: my mom grew up with setters and went hunting with my grandfather all the time. Now she sees my dog and I can tell you she's getting the V itch!!


----------



## retarfrenu (Jun 15, 2012)

veifera said:


> It worked for me, so far. I have a very healthy, very beautiful Vizsla that doesn't eat poop, isn't shy, isn't aggressive, isn't neurotic or hyperactive. No allergies, no picky eating. My dog is friendly, curious, outgoing and very smart. Half the time, I read people's posts and think "Oh my God, I really have nothing to contribute because I don't have any of these problems!"...


that's my point, also. i had dogs before and i've been a dog person all my llife. i know the boundries and limits while interacting with most dogs, and i know how a good dog might get horribly wrong, and i've made everything in my power to make my dog great...but i also feel as if there isn't much effort from my part, 'cuz he is amazing. it just takes a bit of observing to know what he needs or what he wants to do. 

i knew what i was getting into before getting A DOG...before deciding upon a certain breed. i didn't thought of vizslas just because i had no idea they exist. i live in romania, and i guess the relations between romanians and hungarians made this breed a paria, otherwise i see no reason why i or many of the ppl i meet didn't know about it. only friends of mine that ever when hunting have a clue about their temperament and attitude, but that's it!

...and i am not a forum person. i made an account just to keep track of changes in the growth of Ploosch and see if what he's doing is normal, maybe even to check for symptoms for what he might have at some point, if necesary. so, just practical. but i also know that is polite to introduce yourself and to answer people when they are talking to you. 

i found out recently that vizslas are good truffle finders, and i was wondering for some tips on that...how can i test him to see if he has the potential for it? if he has the instinct for it, i would like to help him use it, i would even change my way of life and get some more, start farming!) who knows?! i'm young and foolish!

with that being said,i will start uploading some pics soon! thanks !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ret - a truffle here - a truffle there - we will all be RICH - please keep that underground - LOL - Veif - the ITCH never goes away - it's time to get even - get her a V - just like with you except the V will never leave home !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

OttosMama said:


> Hi retarfrenu,
> 
> Sorry about the poor welcoming! Please don't take it personal - it seemed to have just been bad timing. It's fantastic that you and your V are getting on so well and this forum is actually a wonderful place to find helpful information in caring for your Vizsla as well as a great place to meet people with Vs in your area. There had just been a lot of talk on the forum very recently about people purchasing Vs because of their looks and velcro personalities without being totally aware of their needs for physical/mental stimulation and sometimes it is a recipe for disaster. Other times it can be the best thing for the new owner - I have found that Vs have a wonderful way of exposing you to many different parts of life that you may have never explored without them!!
> 
> So welcome! Please post pictures, share stories/memories, and ask questions!!


I agree wholeheartedly OM..........  Although there does appear to be some rather negative undertones in what is one of your first threads, please do not be put off. For as many people there are in here who can sometimes appear rather direct, there are also those who can communicate messages with the same outcome but utilise rather more polite terminology. Now you won't get that from me.....I'm as direct as they come   But, the point is, this is a rather unusual manner in which to be welcomed into what is without doubt, the best Vizsla forum in the world. It contains some very, very, very experienced and knowledgeable people who enjoy sharing the information they have learned through their own Vizsla experiences.

Do a search if you have not already and check out the posts from Willowwyndranch for training assistance, Redbirddog for almost anything.....don't forget to check out the Redbirddog blog too, it's probably the best Vizsla blog I have ever seen in the world. Especially if you do, or plan to, hunt with your Vizsla. But it also contains a lot of other very informative posts and is recommended reading. If you are into therapy dogs, check out some of Finch's posts too........... some great stuff in there as well. This is not of course the be all and end all of this forum, as there are many other worthy and knowledgable members who offer some fantastic insight also. 

Once again, the point I'm trying to make, is stick around, get to know who's who in the Zoo. Just ignore anything that you read that is personally motivated.....as hard as that is for almost all......... and I think you will find it an enjoyable place to come talk Vizsla!!!  

Welcome and I hope you stick around long enough to enjoy this brilliant place....  

A big Roo, roo, roo from Ozkar, Astro and little Zsa Zsa.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! I, too, apologize that your first post stirred up so much controversy. Unknowingly, you brought up a pretty controversial subject on our forums, actually probably the most controversial. The picture you posted is adorable and I hope you stick around! I love your enthusiasm for your V, so glad you are experiencing the joy they bring to your home. 

Before getting my Oso boy, we researched for months and tried to do everything right, but still did not know so much. We found the board, like you, after already purchasing our boy. After reading information on the board, I realized that we should have visited Oso's parents to see their disposition before purchasing him and in general, spent more time with the breed. 

There is a lot of wonderful advice on the board, something most of the long term members stress, however, is that vizslas are high maintenance dogs and should only be taken on by those willing to make the investment. V's need a lot of exercise and a lot of companionship, they aren't good backyard dogs and can be extremely destructive if put in this situation. Being on the forum, for even the short time I have, I see people writing in who got V's and didn't understand the demands. The results are sometimes very sad.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Luv2 - you do bring out the BEST of us - thank you for the love of the V - PIKE


----------



## retarfrenu (Jun 15, 2012)

almost 2 and a half years since i have Ploosch and it's all going awesome!
haven't been too active on the forum because, as i said, i am not a forum person. just weanted to get back on the subject because it kinda relates to some of the things that were said when i first introduced ourselves.

indeed, i realize now that not everyone should have a vizsla, but that is just because some people are totally retarded and shouldn't even be allowed to reproduce, let alone care for a dog, and especially a vizsla. 

but for the rest of the people, i still stand by me point: if you want a dog, and you really know what he needs and you know for certain you can provide it, by all means, the vizsla is the dog for you!

it will be Ploosch's 3rd birthday this month, and i love this dog more than any person i ever met! someone said something about the pride you feel in front of other dog owners when your dog executes a command. well, i get that on a regular basis, he never walks too far, never gets violent, and we communicate so efficiently that i never have to yell or scream at him for not understanding what i ask of him. he's so obedient, that people are really amazed. ****, i am amazed by it, but i realize it's all about the amount of time he spends outside, and as long as he is happy, i have nothing to worry about!

i used to have a leash with me when we went out...haven't used one since the last time we needed to take the subway. good thing the law in romania was made so that the stray dogs can be removed from the streets, now there's no danger when walking your dog around, other than some policeman's excessive zell, from time to time. so basically, me and my dog walk around our big city like regular friends, having a stroll. he knows what a sidewalk is and when to stop to cross, and he did it all by himself. did i mention is not a certified dog? yeah, to some of the people on the internet, he himself is a stray dog, because he is not officially a vizsla. but i know he is as much a vizsla that any other.

still hoping to know some actual hunters and go for a rabbit hunt, cuz from what i've seen so far, i'm pretty sure he'll be ok, he didn't got scared of any fireworks on new year's eve, we went launching firecrackers while taking a walk with him...and he has this unusual attitude whenever he sees something that resembles a weapon: slingshots, guns, bows...i think it's some ancestral need for hunt. anyway, hope i didn't took too much of your time boasting about my awesome friend, i'll try uploading a photo of him being awesome!

cheers!


----------

